# 1zpresso JX Pro v Kinu Phoenix v Comandante for espresso to v60



## ponderosa (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello all, this is my first post on the forum, so I do hope it is in the correct place. I discovered the wonders of coffee over lockdown with my journey starting by watching James Hoffmann videos and reading his book. My initial setup was an aeropress/v60 coupled with a timemore c2 hand grinder, however, I am now looking to up my grinder game as I bought a Gaggia Classic 2015 (i know) for £100 and although I can go very fine with the timemore, it takes an inordinate amount of time at such levels. I am happy to spend £200 or so to get what I need and I will use the grinder for the aforementioned methods and espresso/espresso-based drinks. The three grinders in the title of this post often come up in these discusisons but I am somewhat confused over the differences between them. I have four questions, some of which have been answered somewhat previously:



The 1zpresso is the cheapest but is that solely due to its location of origin? And if they were all equal in price, which would be "the best"?


I rarely see grind time mentioned, if I wanted to grind 14 g of coffee at espresso settings, how long would it take on each of these grinders assuming I did it without treating it like it was a race?


Has anybody used all of these grinders and what differences did you notice?


What is the availability of spare parts for each grinder?


Cheers!


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I cannot speak for the others but the Kinu m47p is a fantastic grinder. I got a ROK GrinderGC when I couldn't find any other grinders in stock then I got the m47p and the difference is remarkable. It takes 20-30 seconds to get through 15g doses of light roasts. My main complaint is the grinds bin but its not too bad.

I think with any of them you'll be getting a quality product

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ponderosa said:


> The 1zpresso is the cheapest but is that solely due to its location of origin? And if they were all equal in price, which would be "the best"?
> 
> 
> I rarely see grind time mentioned, if I wanted to grind 14 g of coffee at espresso settings, how long would it take on each of these grinders assuming I did it without treating it like it was a race?
> ...


 2. Treat it like it's a race, especially at espresso settings. Momentum will be a big help especially with lighter roasts.

3. @MWJB probably has.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> 2. Treat it like it's a race, especially at espresso settings. Momentum will be a big help especially with lighter roasts.
> 
> 3. @MWJB probably has.


 Of those mentioned, I have only used the 1Zpresso JX Pro, for V60. It compared well to my Lido E and had less grind resistance & faster grind. Also quicker to adjust than the micrometer style, with locking ring on the Lido.

I'd still use 2 grinders, one for V60, the other for espresso.

@ponderosa wouldn't you need the redclix for the Commandante?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Can't speak for the others but I have been extremely surprised by how good the JX pro is. 
It was supposed to be used just in the early morning but I have found it such a joy to use and the grind it produces is quite phenomenal that the mignon and the la pavoni Zip have not been required at all!


----------



## ponderosa (Aug 23, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Of those mentioned, I have only used the 1Zpresso JX Pro, for V60. It compared well to my Lido E and had less grind resistance & faster grind. Also quicker to adjust than the micrometer style, with locking ring on the Lido.
> 
> I'd still use 2 grinders, one for V60, the other for espresso.
> 
> @ponderosa wouldn't you need the redclix for the Commandante?


 Most probably, although for some coffees the settings seem to be "enough".


----------

